# G8 2013 - Northern Ireland?



## Clint Iguana (Nov 19, 2012)

> *BELFAST TELEGRAPH* A luxury resort hotel in Northern Ireland is being seriously considered as a venue for next year's G8 summit.
> 
> The five-star Lough Erne complex in Enniskillen, Co Fermanagh, is believed to be one of several UK locations in the running to host the exclusive gathering of world leaders. No final decision has been taken, Downing Street said.


----------



## caoineadh7 (Nov 19, 2012)

It will be a riot.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 19, 2012)

and they bombed brighton


----------



## bignose1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I went to a wedding there about 8 years ago....its well posh.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 20, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> and they bombed brighton


 
sadly maggie won't be in attendance this time


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 20, 2012)

Does this mean we're all crashing at revol68's?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

break out the armalites


----------



## flickerx (Nov 20, 2012)

Smart move, on the part of the tories that is. Minimal serious left resistance in the north and south, venue is in the middle of a lake and difficult to access, already a security apparatus in place in the area, no infrastructure for travelling anarchist circuses, difficult for euro and British lefties to get to Ireland in any serious numbers.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 20, 2012)

No need for the question mark now, it has been confirmed


> Much of the vast complex is surrounded by water. Almost all of the roads within 30 miles are single carriageway.


 
Useless for a mass demonstration by ‘the left’, but unless everyone is coming in by boat or helicopter, sounds like a perfect blockade scenario to me.

Time will tell.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, once half of England's coppers have fucked off to Norn Iron we'll pretty much have the run of the place back here


----------



## free spirit (Nov 20, 2012)

flickerx said:


> Smart move, on the part of the tories that is.* Minimal serious left resistance in the north and south*, venue is in the middle of a lake and difficult to access, already a security apparatus in place in the area, no infrastructure for travelling anarchist circuses, difficult for euro and British lefties to get to Ireland in any serious numbers.


This photo is from a reclaim the streets 10 year anniversary protest in Dublin in April this year. Looks to be a fair few there to me, certainly a decent warm up if they do decide to join with the north to mount a serious protest against the summit (no idea on the politics between north and south anti-capitalist / left / anarchist groups though).







Given the state of the economic mess in the south, they might well regret holding this summit so close to the border.

I see the security operation has started already by nobbling google earth.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 20, 2012)

they have managed to choose a site where they've got 6 water cannon, baton rounds, and serious experience of handling full on riot situations though, so maybe they're not so stupid.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 20, 2012)

What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> What could possibly go wrong.


oh I'm sure it'll all be absolutely fine. Last time someone made use of the fact all the police were in scotland to blow up half of london, so it obviously makes sense this time to take the summit to somewhere with no history of bombings.


----------



## flickerx (Nov 20, 2012)

free spirit said:


> This photo is from a reclaim the streets 10 year anniversary protest in Dublin in April this year. Looks to be a fair few there to me, certainly a decent warm up if they do decide to join with the north to mount a serious protest against the summit (no idea on the politics between north and south anti-capitalist / left / anarchist groups though).


 
If its the one I am thinking of, there were about three or four hundred people there at most - and they were mostly students out for a dance. They were out on Dame Street, the site of where an RTS was attacked by the Garda in 2002, but on this occasion they didnt even reclaim the street - the party happened, with all the traffic whizzing by as normal, at the small plaza opposite the Olympia which is already a pedestrian / public space. Not saying that every action has to be a full on hardcore battle with the 'pigs' etc, but if you're going to bill an action as 'reclaiming the street', it should probably be that, rather than 'using a pedestrianised public space for a purpose that matches the original planning permission intentions'. And I dont think it translates into anything like the logistics that would be necessary and a core of about 50 to 100 (at least) committed volunteers / activists who would be needed to help get some sort of coherent protest camp / blockade going.

Just cant see it happening at the moment. Ireland is a pretty right wing country, the north is pretty conservative too. Maybe the G8 will spur some people on, but if Dissent could only bring about five to ten thousand people up to Gleneagles whatever year it was (on an island of a population of ~60 million), I cant see any similar group, currently non-existent from what I can tell, bringing even half that number to Fermanagh, on an island with a population one-twelfth that of Britain.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm sure Eirigi will burn the ballicks out it


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 20, 2012)

lets see.. about time we had a non-sectarian protest.....
btw: flickerx... check indymedia Ireland for reports? Were u there? I was......


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> Useless for a mass demonstration by ‘the left’, but unless everyone is coming in by boat or helicopter, sounds like a perfect blockade scenario to me.
> 
> Time will tell.


 
Fly into Belfast, chopper to the venue. Easy. No need for roads, which the military will blockade anyway. 

Bama won't even need The Beast.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fly into Belfast, chopper to the venue. Easy. No need for roads, which the military will blockade anyway.
> 
> Bama won't even need The Beast.


 

That’s fine for the – erm - ‘eight’.

But a huge number of support staff, advisors, minders, lobbyists, press, cooks etc need to get there.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 21, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> That’s fine for the – erm - ‘eight’.
> 
> But a huge number of support staff, advisors, minders, lobbyists, press, cooks etc need to get there.


not to mention the coppers at shift change... they were resorting to ferrying in reinforcements by chinook up in Gleneagles, with the coppers on shift ending up having to do 18 hour shifts without toilet breaks... or so one of them told me while they were busy blockading the bog trucks from getting into our campsite to sort our bogs out.

Collectively we actually did have them at Gleneagles due to this tactic, it's just that Revo showed their true revolutionary colours by breaking through the fence, finding no coppers in the field, marching half way across the field, declaring victory and turning round and heading back to the pub rather than risk arrest by going that bit further. Never mind that it had taken 500+ of our lot getting nicked blockading the site to get them to the stage where the police were so overstretched that they actually could break through like that.

That did take around 2-3 years of fundraising, planning and preparation mind, but tbh most of it came together in the last 3 months really.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 21, 2012)

They will use made up/hugely exagerated threats of Real IRA to raid campsites, convergence centres and kettle the fuck out of everyone. Easy for them to control the ports and airports to harrass/prevent people coming in. I'll be there though! 

Might well be a big presence of people from the republic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2012)

free spirit said:


> This photo is from a reclaim the streets 10 year anniversary protest in Dublin in April this year. Looks to be a fair few there to me, certainly a decent warm up if they do decide to join with the north to mount a serious protest against the summit (no idea on the politics between north and south anti-capitalist / left / anarchist groups though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's perhaps 100 people - being generous - in your rts pic. There's, what, 1.5m people in greater dublin?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 21, 2012)

I for one welcome our new insect overlords.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 21, 2012)

sweet... already 'we' are organising (btw I am not affiliated to any org.)


> A meeting will take place on Monday 26th November at 6.30 in the Belfast Unemployed Resource Centre (Donegall St). It is open to all who are interested in building a democratic, broad campaign of groups and individuals to mobilise for a major protests against the G8.


 
I so hope lefty paper sellers don't dominate........


----------



## where to (Nov 26, 2012)

A total waste of time in the current climate/ context.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Nov 27, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I so hope lefty paper sellers don't dominate........


 
What like Organise!? What have they ever done to you?

Who exactly do you think are going to "dominate" this sort of meeting? If you think that there's a big unorganised Anarchoid scene in the North, let alone in Enniskillen you are going to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 27, 2012)

Organise or WSM are sound as it goes imo...
Was more thinking of the rent-a-trot brigade...
um I am in the 6 counties you know


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Nov 27, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Organise or WSM are sound as it goes imo...
> Was more thinking of the rent-a-trot brigade...
> um I am in the 6 counties you know


 
Oh right, so Anarchist "lefty paper sellers" are Ok.

That's one of those tough shit things I'm afraid. The Socialist Party are, as far as I'm aware, the only left group with an organised presence in Enniskillen.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 27, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I so hope lefty paper sellers don't dominate........


 
The meeting is being held in an unemployed resource centre that is normally code for lefty paper sellers isn't it?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 28, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Oh right, so Anarchist "lefty paper sellers" are Ok.
> 
> That's one of those tough shit things I'm afraid. The Socialist Party are, as far as I'm aware, the only left group with an organised presence in Enniskillen.



Jaysus I can't think of any lefty orgs operating in Enniskillen....
 Oh Donal ran there? (ex-sinn Fein) didnt he?... gathered the massive votes of 200 odd.. jaysus 3% of the votes cast... ouch spoilt votes made up 2 %.... hmmm....
I reckon (to our shame) the Shinners will be the largest 'leftist' party organising locally there...
Thank feck its a global opposition we will be building....
btw: the WSM give their 'paper' away for free as u know.......


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Nov 28, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Jaysus I can't think of any lefty orgs operating in Enniskillen...


 
There's a small SP branch.





			
				AKA pseudonym said:
			
		

> btw: the WSM give their 'paper' away for free as u know.......


 
Yes, though they haven't really change their politics since they used to sell publications, and Organise!, who exist in the North unlike the WSM, still do. Complaining about people selling publications is just fucking stupid.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 28, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The meeting is being held in an unemployed resource centre that is normally code for lefty paper sellers isn't it?


 
tbf: Its a well run resource that is open to all varieties of 'leftyism' politics.... Perhaps a bit reminiscent of old Trade Unionists still carrying the flag.... Though the Tankys ( ol' CPers/Stickies etc) have a centre around the corner from it.... Mayday is quite surreal there!!!

The SP and other associated trot groups do not have the strength imo to organise any substantial protests against the G8 within the 6 counties.... #occupy has shown why.....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 28, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> There's a small SP branch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yup there has to be, so Donal et al can follow the parliamentary way to revolution

Um.. I know Organise charge for their very sporadic magazine... They are quite a small org as u know?
As it goes I have been present at more important smaller 'demo's' etc with organise than the elderly SP....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 28, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> There's a small SP branch.
> .


 
It must be a _really_ small branch when Paddy Meehan is spokesperson for the Enniskillen crew... oh right he's from Belfast... and how many votes did he get in South Belfast agin.....  No locals? or has your cc decided who the masters are... again lol


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Nov 28, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yup there has to be, so Donal et al can follow the parliamentary way to revolution
> 
> Um.. I know Organise charge for their very sporadic magazine... They are quite a small org as u know?
> As it goes I have been present at more important smaller 'demo's' etc with organise than the elderly SP....


 
This is just mental. The SP in the North are mostly kids, along with some older trade unionist types and neither Domhnall nor anyone else in the SP thinks that there's going to be a Stormont road to revolution. You are right that the SP in Enniskillen are very small though.


----------



## Random (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck to anyone who organises around this, but my conclusion now is that summit protests like this are more trouble than they are worth. Any group involved with halfway decent community/workplace stuff should not let their energy get drained.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 4, 2013)

*Looks like the focus of protests is going to be London rather than Northern Ireland... at least the militant protests*

*Call-out for week of action 10-18 June*
*



On June 10-18 we are organising a week of action and events in London. London is at the heart of global capitalism. The corporations, banks, hedge funds, and billionaires looting our world have names and addresses. They are in the glass towers of the City, and behind unmarked doors in Mayfair and Knightsbridge. London is the money-laundering den of dictators, the playground of the super-rich. But London is our city too. A city of hope, resistance, and struggle.

Click to expand...

**Call-out for graphics: Art vs. Capitalism*


----------



## coley (Mar 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> break out the armalites



Can't  they are encased in concrete in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 17, 2013)

Nigel Irritable said:


> There's a small SP branch.


 
I was vaguely aware of something being set up in the area but I didn't think there was a branch - I thought there was just Belfast and that was it.
I'm reckoning that they're holding it there because it's so difficult to get to - even if you can get to Enniskillen, I'm sure the actual place isn't within walking distance, and I doubt many buses pass by. I think - but I'm not sure - that it's along the Shore Road, which is pretty much the main route from Enniskillen to Donegal. It's a logistical nightmare, all it takes is a twelve year old on a tractor and you're tearing your hair out for an hour because it's not safe to overtake. Good starting point for protests? Probably. Enniskillen's roads can't cope with the traffic they get now and a lot of people in the area of Fermanagh either moved there to keep away from this type of thing or lived there all their life and don't know how calm it is. I doubt anyone bar the people making direct profits want this.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 17, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> I was vaguely aware of something being set up in the area but I didn't think there was a branch - I thought there was just Belfast and that was it.
> I'm reckoning that they're holding it there because it's so difficult to get to - even if you can get to Enniskillen, I'm sure the actual place isn't within walking distance, and I doubt many buses pass by. I think - but I'm not sure - that it's along the Shore Road, which is pretty much the main route from Enniskillen to Donegal. It's a logistical nightmare, all it takes is a twelve year old on a tractor and you're tearing your hair out for an hour because it's not safe to overtake. Good starting point for protests? Probably. Enniskillen's roads can't cope with the traffic they get now and a lot of people in the area of Fermanagh either moved there to keep away from this type of thing or lived there all their life and don't know how calm it is. I doubt anyone bar the people making direct profits want this.


Should be simple enough to blockade then IF there were sufficient numbers, which I'd expect will be the sticking point.

Dissent took 2 years pulling together the protest camp sites etc for Stirling / Gleneagles, though tbf most of it came together in the last few months really, it did take a lot of work from a lot of people to accommodate 3-5,000 protestors, plus ferrying 500+ back from courts and police stations across Scotland, and the legal support work afterwards.

Somewhere there ought to be a fair amount of kit that was supposed to be put into a collective for use at future protest camps - I assume it went with the climate camps, no idea where it'd be now.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 18, 2013)

All that's needed for a blockade is four vehicles - but a lot more if it's going to be sustainable. I'm banking on them accidentally blockading themselves if I'm honest, because they'll be going into overkill. Also, there may be the option of just going via boat if anything does kick off. I know there's some people who might cause a wee bit of mischief but for the large part, I'm not sure. It's awkward for youth locally anyway because if you can't drive you're reliant on other people to give you lifts and if your parents are a bit funny then it's no politics for you! But then I'm not entirely sure of the history of the area and I have a fairly limited view.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 18, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> All that's needed for a blockade is four vehicles - but a lot more if it's going to be sustainable. I'm banking on them accidentally blockading themselves if I'm honest, because they'll be going into overkill. Also, there may be the option of just going via boat if anything does kick off. I know there's some people who might cause a wee bit of mischief but for the large part, I'm not sure. It's awkward for youth locally anyway because if you can't drive you're reliant on other people to give you lifts and if your parents are a bit funny then it's no politics for you! But then I'm not entirely sure of the history of the area and I have a fairly limited view.


4 cars would take minute to move.

cars with people locked on underneath them take quite a lot longer, but really it's down to numbers prepared to get nicked for lying in the road, as essentially all the people getting nicked take out a team of coppers and vehicles for several hours, especially if movement is made harder because of rolling blockades.

In stirling they resorted to Chinooks to move the coppers around, and the coppers in place weren't able to be relieved, so some were doing 18 hour shifts without breaks, which they weren't too happy about.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 18, 2013)

What would happen if a farmer decided that the G8 was as good a time as ever to let the cows roam free down the road? Is the place close to the cliffs? Or on a different part of the road? Because that'll cause a problem and a half if they're worried about actual terrorism.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 18, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> What would happen if a farmer decided that the G8 was as good a time as ever to let the cows roam free down the road? Is the place close to the cliffs? Or on a different part of the road? Because that'll cause a problem and a half if they're worried about actual terrorism.


yep, cows on the roads would do it - basically anything and everything that will block roads for a while and keep the police occupied.

One other key factor in scotland though was that they had a major protest to police in Edinburgh, and we had convergence centres in Glasgow, Edinburgh and Stirling, and the met seemed convinced that the Wombles were going to be where the action was, and they mostly weren't in Stirling, so the police spilt their forces up across all 3 cities, then couldn't bring them in to Gleneagles when they were needed because the roads were blocked, which turned 12,000 coppers in to more like 5-6,000 split into shifts, with most of them sleeping well away from Gleneagles when the roads started being blocaded at 3am.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 18, 2013)

That's the thing - they'll be getting police in from all over leaving the rest of the country vulnerable.
I think it's up to locals to be honest, especially if there's some local branches of some parties. Because there's nothing worse than being told there's a massive demonstration going on in your city and you look at the flyer and the starting point doesn't even exist because people in London didn't think to ask people locally about anything and it's obvious they've never even visited the area omfg and that'll be worse in Ireland, where SatNavs send you through fields.
I imagine it'll be somewhat ignored for a demo on wider issues elsewhere, which will be funny if they've got all the police hanging around Lough Erne. There will be at least some specialist groups, particularly climate change activists who seem to be more close knit, who will organise something. Hopefully they'll work together.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 18, 2013)

The RUC/Army are well prepared for events such as this sadly... gonna be a numbers game for sure... Splitting the focus away from the main event, such as solidarity protests in London, ain't gonna help the protesters from and travelling to Ireland...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> All that's needed for a blockade is four vehicles - but a lot more if it's going to be sustainable. I'm banking on them accidentally blockading themselves if I'm honest, because they'll be going into overkill. Also, there may be the option of just going via boat if anything does kick off. I know there's some people who might cause a wee bit of mischief but for the large part, I'm not sure. It's awkward for youth locally anyway because if you can't drive you're reliant on other people to give you lifts and if your parents are a bit funny then it's no politics for you! But then I'm not entirely sure of the history of the area and I have a fairly limited view.


It's got to be four vehicles you don't mind not seeing again in a hurry though, and everyone is on their arse skint these days.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 18, 2013)

via schnews:

SUMMIT TO LOOK FORWARD TO!

Resistance being planned in London, Dublin and Fermanagh as G8 draws nearer


The powers-that-be must have been so chuffed with themselves when they came up
with their cunning game plan for this year's G8 summit, hosted by the UK
government.

By holding it near Enniskillen, in County Fermanagh, in the north of Ireland,
they thought they would kill two birds with one stone - shrugging off those
pesky protesters expected on the mainland and showing off to the world how they
had got the six counties nicely pacified and under control.

But things haven't exactly gone to plan. First there was the rioting by Union
Flag-loving parts of the population, which made many locals wonder if taking on
another security headache was the wisest course of action they could have come
up with.

Then there were the reported threats to the summit from dissident republican
groups who, unlike us unwashed anti-capitalist hordes over here, tend to be
armed.

And now there has been a flurry of excitement in the run-up to the summit in
which it appears that there will now be three centres of protest across an
eight-day period and spanning two different states. Hardly the easy ride the G8
were hoping for!

An Alternative Dublin G8 group is getting organised, indignant that "with the
arrogance that only an imperialist power could be capable of, the British
government has decided to hold the summit in one of its colonies".

Protests are also being organised for the remote rural venue on June 17 and 18.
But even if you can't make it across the water, before that there's a big
anti-G8 week of action lined up in London in the run-up to the summit, from June
10 to June 14, around the J11 Carnival Against Capitalism in central London on
Tuesday June 11.

Says the Stop G8 network: "The corporations, banks, hedge funds, and
billionaires looting our world have names and addresses. They are in the glass
towers of the City, and behind unmarked doors in Mayfair and Knightsbridge.
London is the money-laundering den of dictators, the playground of the
super-rich. But London is our city too. A city of hope, resistance, and
struggle.

"Capitalism is killing us. Unemployment, cuts, and the rise of fascism in the
"West". Poverty, colonialism, brutal exploitation in the "Third World". War and
famine for profit. Private prisons, police checks, CCTV to keep us scared and
controlled. Life robbed of meaning and beauty, our dreams and our dignity for
sale.

"Don't ignore. Don't wait. For our friends and loved ones, for our communities,
for our planet, for everything they're trying to take from us. The time is now.
Let's come together, and fight. One common struggle."

Anyone who wants a piece of the action can get along to the next national
planning meeting, being held in London on the weekend of Saturday and Sunday
April 6 and 7 (venue tba, see network23.org/stopg8).

Unusually, the meeting on the Saturday is being aimed specifically at people who
hate meetings! The call is going out for "artists, musicians, fly-posters,
fundraisers, trouble makers, social media geeks, promoters, kitchen crew, rabble
rousers and more" to get down there and get ready to do their thang.

network23.org/stopg8


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 19, 2013)

Any radio control model airplane builders fancy building their own drones


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 19, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> sadly maggie won't be in attendance this time


 

Banksters, fatcats and politicians are the same in 2013 as they were in 1984 and should be terninated with extreme force where ever found


----------

